# Ville bei Nacht



## Ploughman (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

noch ist es schon dunkel, wenn man von der Arbeit kommt. Mein nächtlicher Rundkurs an der Erft wird mir allmählich langweilig - warum nicht auch nachts durch die Ville sausen? Waldautobahn gibt's ja genug und vom Streckenprofil ist das allemal interessanter, als was unser schönes Erftland sonst bietet. Denke da so an Runden von 70-90 Minuten ab ca 19:00 Uhr ab Donatusparkplatz oder ab Wasserturm. Falls jemand Lust hat, können wir ja was vereinbaren. Eine entsprechende Beleuchtung solltet Ihr natürlich haben.

Ciao,
Ploughman


----------



## Ploughman (8. Juli 2004)

Hi Folks,

werde heute gegen 19:00 durch die Ville rauschen, angenehmerweise ohne Beleuchtung. Wenn jemand mit möchte, bitte PM oder hier posten. Tempo und Strecke nach Lust und Laune, Treffpunkt vereinbar (Liblarer See, Donatusparkplatz, Wasserturm).

Für Ville-Unkundige: Die Ville bietet weder hohe Berge noch wilde Abfahrten, aber trotzdem genug Fahrspass teilweise auf Trails, teilweise auf Waldautobahn. Technisch leicht. Dauer 1,5-2h.

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (10. Juli 2004)

Hi,

heute hauts leider nicht hin, hätte aber mal Lust auf ne Tour durch die Ville.

Hab auf der Feierabendrunde, am Montag in Hilgen, von hardy_aus_k und
Frank alias Kitesun von der letzten Tour, und nur positives, gehört  !

Werde das mal im Auge behalten und Nachtfahrt ist bestimmt auch genial, hab
ich hier im Leverkusener Raum auch schon mal probiert!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Ploughman (10. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> heute hauts leider nicht hin, hätte aber mal Lust auf ne Tour durch die Ville.
> 
> ...


Hi Jürgen,

freut mich, wenn's der Gruppe gefallen hat. Was die nicht wissen, ist dass sich auf meinem Rückweg noch die Brombeeren an meinem Vorderrad gütig getan hatten...  ...und als ich heute los wollte, verfügte das Hinterrad noch über stolze 0.2 Bar...   ...bitte nicht mit Schwalbe-Reifen in die Ville!!!! Wenn also tatsächlich der Wunsch besteht, denke ich mir noch mal 'ne Runde aus, allerdings beschränken wir uns während der mitteleuropäischen Sommerzeit auf natürliches Licht. 

Aber der Winter kommt ja sicher...und damit auch wieder der Sigma Halo-Strahler  .

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## gonzo63 (10. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jürgen,
> 
> freut mich, wenn's der Gruppe gefallen hat. Was die nicht wissen, ist dass sich auf meinem Rückweg noch die Brombeeren an meinem Vorderrad gütig getan hatten...  ...und als ich heute los wollte, verfügte das Hinterrad noch über stolze 0.2 Bar...   ...bitte nicht mit Schwalbe-Reifen in die Ville!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## kitesun (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo ihr zwei,

Almut, Hardy und ich waren bei der letzten Ville-Tour über und über von Mücken zerstochen. Deshalb für mich erstmal Sperrgebiet.

@ploughman:

bist du immun oder hast du gut vorgesorgt ?

Frank


----------



## Ploughman (11. Juli 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr zwei,
> 
> Almut, Hardy und ich waren bei der letzten Ville-Tour über und über von Mücken zerstochen. Deshalb für mich erstmal Sperrgebiet.
> 
> ...


Hi Frank,

...sagen wir mal so: ich mache aus einer Mücke keinen Elefanten!  Außerdem ist die Ville weder Zecken- noch extremes Moskitogebiet. Schätze, dass wird man wetterbedingt derzeit überall haben. Außerdem gehen die Mücken nicht an meine Reifen, was soll's also  ??

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## gonzo63 (11. Juli 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr zwei,
> 
> Almut, Hardy und ich waren bei der letzten Ville-Tour über und über von Mücken zerstochen. Deshalb für mich erstmal Sperrgebiet.
> 
> ...



Hi Frank,

...wie, Angst vor Mücken??

Probiers mal mit Autan, gibt´s in allen Variationen und hält die Viecher.
auf jeden Fall, auf Distanz!!
Die 100ml Sprühdose kannst in den Rucksack packen und bist unterwegs
immer gewappnet  !

Ich war, als Helfer (Hochwasser vor ca. 2 Jahren) für zwei Wochen, in Bitterfeld dabei und hab´s getestet!

Einfach genial ......und da gab´s Milliarden  von Mücken!!!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## wolli101 (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich fast jeden Tag meine Runden in der Ville drehe habe ich eingesehen: Autan nützt nix! Ich bilde mir ein vor kurzem sogar ein leises "lecker, jetzt gibts die schon mariniert" aus einer erfreut auf mich zustürmenden Mückenschar vernommen zu haben. Da hilft alles nix - einfach weiter fahren. Sobald man stehen bleibt kommen die Viecher und saugen. Leider auch wenn man am Berg langsamer wird...
Dafür hats dieses Jahr aber wenig Zecken und Bremsen!

@ Ploughman: Licht brauchst Du derzeit wohl noch nicht. Ich fahre in der Regel zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr los und kamme so gegen 22 Uhr zurück. Da ist die Sicht noch ziemlich gut. Problematisch ist, dass in dieser Zeit schon die meisten Tiere den Wald wieder für sich alleine haben wollen, was zu recht häufigen Begegnungen mit Wild führt.


----------



## talybont (13. Juli 2004)

wolli101 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre in der Regel zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr los und kamme so gegen 22 Uhr zurück. Da ist die Sicht noch ziemlich gut. Problematisch ist, dass in dieser Zeit schon die meisten Tiere den Wald wieder für sich alleine haben wollen, was zu recht häufigen Begegnungen mit Wild führt.


Wenn man dann Pech hat, steigt man auf Schwarzkittel oder Reh um  . Die sollen aber auch unglaublich geländegängig sein, habe ich mal gehört.  

Ich habe bisher nie viel von Nachtfahrten gehalten, es sei den unter Strom  . Da ich aber nun in Duisburg mit drei Freunden die 24 h fahren soll/muss/werde, habe ich mich darauf eingestellt. Ist eigentlich auch mal ganz lustig. Und in Verbindung mit mehreren ist es auch nich so dukel wie in einem Bärenhintern.  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Ploughman (13. Juli 2004)

wolli101 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> @ Ploughman: Licht brauchst Du derzeit wohl noch nicht. Ich fahre in der Regel zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr los und kamme so gegen 22 Uhr zurück. Da ist die Sicht noch ziemlich gut. Problematisch ist, dass in dieser Zeit schon die meisten Tiere den Wald wieder für sich alleine haben wollen, was zu recht häufigen Begegnungen mit Wild führt.



Prima Wolli,

endlich einer, der mir mal den Unterschied zwischen hell und dunkel, Tag und Nacht erklärt  !! Dafür erkläre ich dir jetzt auch etwas, nämlich "was ist ein Datum  ": Mein erstes Posting stammt (das siehst du immer beim Posting ganz oben links) vom 26. Januar. Deine aktuell berichteten Erfahrungswerte referenzieren aber auf Anfang Juli. Wenn du dir nun die astrologischen Daten wie Sonnenauf- und Untergang für diese Daten vergleichst, wirst du eine erhebliche Abweichung feststellen. Nichts für ungut. Können ja gerne mal gemeinsam auf Wildschweinjagd gehen  . Den wichtigsten Grundsatz für Ville-Biker hast du ja korrekt erwähnt: nicht anhalten, nicht stehenbleiben!

@Talybont: wenn man um 18:00 Uhr losfährt und es ist bereits dunkel hat das für mich nichts mit Nachtfahrt zu tun, macht einfach mehr Spass als Rolle. Bitte Thread-Historie beachten...

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (13. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @Talybont: wenn man um 18:00 Uhr losfährt und es ist bereits dunkel hat das für mich nichts mit Nachtfahrt zu tun, macht einfach mehr Spass als Rolle. Bitte Thread-Historie beachten...


ist schon klar  .
Ich habe ja auch keine Rolle. Aber irgendwie ist mir das Studio im Winter lieber als der kalte Siff bei uns im Wald.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## wolli101 (13. Juli 2004)

@Ploughman: Ups...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil     Du hast natürlich völlig recht. Da habe ich gar nicht ´drauf geachtet. Von mir aus können wir gerne mal gemeinsam auf Wildschweinsuche gehen, ich vermute nur, dass ich Dir ein wenig zu langsam durch die Ville cruise...


----------



## Ploughman (13. Juli 2004)

wolli101 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ploughman: Ups...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil     Du hast natürlich völlig recht. Da habe ich gar nicht ´drauf geachtet. Von mir aus können wir gerne mal gemeinsam auf Wildschweinsuche gehen, ich vermute nur, dass ich Dir ein wenig zu langsam durch die Ville cruise...


@Wollie
Ich fahre heute abend, wenn du Lust hast bitte bis 17:45 posten...

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## wolli101 (13. Juli 2004)

Ich auch...ich weiss nur noch nicht wann. Ich muss dringend noch ein paar Bewerbungen ´rausschicken und ich weiss nicht genau, wann das alles vom Tisch ist. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja zufällig - ich bin eigentlich nicht zu übersehen...mit meinen etwa 100kg Kampfgewicht...also dicker Mann auf blauem Fully.

Morgen muss ich um acht schon wieder zurück sein, aber am Donnerstag hab ich wieder Zeit für eine Runde in der Dämmerung. Wie zügig fährst Du denn in der Regel?

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Ploughman (14. Juli 2004)

wolli101 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch...ich weiss nur noch nicht wann. Ich muss dringend noch ein paar Bewerbungen ´rausschicken und ich weiss nicht genau, wann das alles vom Tisch ist. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja zufällig - ich bin eigentlich nicht zu übersehen...mit meinen etwa 100kg Kampfgewicht...also dicker Mann auf blauem Fully.
> 
> Morgen muss ich um acht schon wieder zurück sein, aber am Donnerstag hab ich wieder Zeit für eine Runde in der Dämmerung. Wie zügig fährst Du denn in der Regel?
> 
> ...


Hi Wolli,

ganz ruhig rolle ich durch die Ville - halt so, dass kein anderer vorbeikommt  . wenn also keiner drängelt, kann's ganz gemütlich sein  .

Ob ich Donnerstag rolle hängt davon ab, ob's regnet (dann ja) und ob ich meinen gestern schon wieder platt gefahrenen Hinterradreifen gewechselt bekomme...ich hasse Schwalbe  .

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Ploughman (15. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

habe für heute abend einen Termin eingetragen für Leute, die keinen Wert auf ein sauberes Rad legen  . Es geht kreuz und quer durch die Ville, Tempo richtet sich nach den Teilnehmern. Treffpunkt Liblarer See/Kreuzung Luxemburger Strasse.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolli101 (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo Ploughman,

ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich komme, aber ich werde es auf jeden Fall versuchen.

Güße
Wolfgang


----------



## Ploughman (15. Juli 2004)

wolli101 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ploughman,
> 
> ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich komme, aber ich werde es auf jeden Fall versuchen.
> 
> ...


Hi Wollie,

wenn du absehen kannst, dass du kommst sei doch bitte so nett und trage dich ein. Werde dann noch ganz kurz gegen 18:15 schauen, ob jemand mitkommt, damit ich nicht einfach durchsause...fahre 'n schwarzes Radon mit 'ner Manitou Black, verm. rotes Langarmtrikot, weiß aber noch nicht sicher, was ich anziehe...

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Ploughman (19. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

sage keiner was gegen das Wetter! Denn - was habe ich gestern gefunden, als ich mit dem Köter die Ville durchstreifte   Jede Menge herrlicher Pfifferlinge  . 

Nebenbei bemerkt hat das Wetter auch noch den Vorteil, dass jede Menge neuer Oberflächengewässer entstanden sind. Da Bootfahren in der Ville verboten ist habe ich für Dienstag Abend einen Erkundungstermin per Mountainbike eingetragen. Ähem...vie befestigt man einen Schnorchel am Helm   ?

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Lythande (19. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> sage keiner was gegen das Wetter! Denn - was habe ich gestern gefunden, als ich mit dem Köter die Ville durchstreifte   Jede Menge herrlicher Pfifferlinge  .
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen Ploughman,

wie kannst Du nur diesen süßen kleinen Hund als Köter bezeichnen?    Er sieht so lieb und unschuldig auf dem Bild aus!

Das mit der Tour hört sich gut an, aber wo liegt der Donatusparkplatz? 

Liebe Grüße

Sanne


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. Juli 2004)

@sanne

Schaue mal unter folgenden Links:









Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (19. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Ploughman,
> 
> wie kannst Du nur diesen süßen kleinen Hund als Köter bezeichnen?    Er sieht so lieb und unschuldig auf dem Bild aus!
> 
> ...


Hi Sanne, 

Hardy war ja schon Gentleman und hat sofort das Kartenwerk bereitgestellt. Im übrigen kann man auch sehr gut mit der Bahn anreisen ab Köln Deutz der bekannte Gerolsteinexpress. Der Bahnhof ist nur ein paar hundert Meter entfernt.

Zu dem "netten" Hundchen. Den kannst du gerne persönlich kennenlernen, allerdings ist nicht unbedingt sein Wetter, da er immer sein Mäntelchen anhat (zumindest das davon, was er nicht im Haus weggehaart hat  ). Sein Motto ist übrigens nicht etwa der will nur spielen oder so  - nein, es ist einfach nur "der will nur beißen". Er denkt halt, dies sei die größte Wohltat, die er einem antun kann. Einmal ein zackiges "Herde zu mir!!" in den Wald gedonnert und du wirst dich wundern, wie schnell das kleine 25Kg leichte Collie-Tier die  Mountainbiker-Gruppe überredet hat, sich ordentlich im Kreis aufzustellen und auch so zu verharren...  

Würde mich also freuen, dich morgen begrüßen zu dürfen - bei mir gibt's dann die kleinen "Lektionen der etwas anderen Art"...nein, nein, nur ein Scherz, du mußt mich nichtmal Siezen   

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## gonzo63 (19. Juli 2004)

@ ploughman

hi, werd mich evtl. für morgen anmelden und mal ne Runde mit euch drehn.
Wird aber, wenn, erst gegen abend sein, da ich noch auf ne Rückmeldung von
marco-lev warte. Er war die Woche unterwegs und hat evtl. auch Interesse.

Die Anreise hab ich schonmal, mit map&guide, geplant und hoffe ich werd´s
finden!

Gruß Jürgen

PS: hoffentlich wird´s dann nicht zu schlimm  , will am Mittwoch     noch in Burscheid dabei sein  !!


----------



## Lythande (19. Juli 2004)

@ Hardy,

Du bist wirklich einGentelmen! Vielen Dank für die Karten. Ich hoffe ich werde dahin finden! 2 andere Herren dieses Forums, sind davon überzeugt, das ich keine Karten sowie Gebrauchsanweisungen lesen kann.   BJ & Christof! Ich werde Euch zeigen, dass ich zumindestens Straßenkarten lesen kann. 

@ Ploughman

Ich komme wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto und bringe hoffentlich oben genannten BJ mit.

Bezüglich deines Hündchens, ich denke nicht, das er fest zubeist. Die meisten Hunde machen doch nur zarte Liebesbisse um gekrault zu werden. Du kannst mir also auf dem Weg keine Angst machen! Ich bin bisher mit jedem Hund gut ausgekommen. Du wirst sehen. 



> "Lektionen der etwas anderen Art"



Soll das bedeuten, das ich morgen lernen werde, wie ich am besten in den Bach falle statt einen Meter davor? *ob es was bringt den Hund zu bestechen, damit er mich vor seinem Herrchen schützt?*

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf morgen und bin gespannt, was die Ville so zu bieten hat. 

Gruß

Sanne


----------



## Ploughman (19. Juli 2004)

[email protected] Ploughman

*ob es was bringt den Hund zu bestechen schrieb:
			
		

> Sanne,
> 
> der Hund würde die Bestechung annehmen - aber nur damit du nicht meinst etwas zu verpassen  . Ein richtiger Schäferhund (einer, der nicht willkürlich so genannt wurde, sondern als solches genutzt wird) ist niemals korrupt!
> 
> ...


----------



## gonzo63 (19. Juli 2004)

@ ploughman,

nun, wir sind dabei  .

Sollte es aber, wider erwarten, sche.... regnen klinken wir ..(marco-lev) und meine Wenigkeit uns aus. 
Im Regen in die Ville, dort biken ( trotz,   ), dann tropfnass   ins Auto und nach Hause is´set nit und törnt eher ab!!

aber,... wir sind optimistisch und hoffen auf morgen  !!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (20. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> @ ploughman,
> 
> nun, wir sind dabei  .
> 
> ...



Hi Gonzo,

also so ein paar Tropfen von oben - ich glaube, die sind das kleinere Problem  ! Und das Bike wird zur Not mit der Trinkflasche abgespritzt, Wasser gibt's genug, oder nehmt 'nen Schwamm mit. Tropfnass in das Auto mußt du auch nicht. Der Donatusparkplatz ist relativ groß und bei unserer Rückkehr vermutlich auch recht leer, man kann sich also gut umziehen (wir gucken auch weg   ).

Mut!!!

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## gonzo63 (20. Juli 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Gonzo,
> 
> also so ein paar Tropfen von oben - ich glaube, die sind das kleinere Problem  ! Und das Bike wird zur Not mit der Trinkflasche abgespritzt, Wasser gibt's genug, oder nehmt 'nen Schwamm mit. Tropfnass in das Auto mußt du auch nicht. Der Donatusparkplatz ist relativ groß und bei unserer Rückkehr vermutlich auch recht leer, man kann sich also gut umziehen (wir gucken auch weg   ).
> 
> ...



hi ploughman,

..ein paar Tropfen  , hier schifft es schon den ganzen Vormittag  und das Deutsche Wetteramt hat, für heute, eine Unwetterwarnug ausgegeben. Gewitter mit Starkregen und bis zu 40 l/m², sowie die Möglichkeit einen Tornado zu erleben  !!
http://www.deutscher-wetterdienst.de
Das wär mal ein Erlebniss, aber ob das so toll würde  !!??

Sollten sich die Prognosen bewahrheiten, es nicht aufhören zu regnen und schlimmer werden, dann könnt ihr pünktlich los und braucht nicht warten!!

Ist normal nicht meine Art, aber bei solch einem Wetter tu ich mir das nicht an und schlepp nicht noch das ganze Gerödel zum wechseln mit!!

..also! Sind wir zur angegebenen Startzeit nicht da, dann Abmarsch!!

VG Jürgen


----------



## Ploughman (20. Juli 2004)

gonzo63 schrieb:
			
		

> hi ploughman,
> 
> sowie die Möglichkeit einen Tornado zu erleben  !!
> [VG Jürgen



Na, 

ein Tornado schockt uns Erftländer doch nicht!! Erstens sind wir Windradland, denn bei uns bläst gern ein böiger Westwind. Zweitens sind wir Tornados gewöhnt, denn davon stehen (und fliegen  ) in Nörvenich gut 40 Kisten rum. Weiterhin kannst du nicht wissen, dass ich Ostern ausgibigst damit verbracht habe, bei Gegen- und Seitenwind von ca. 90-110km/h im Roussillion Kleinblattfahren auf der Geraden und im Berg zu üben  . 

Jetzt mach mal den Leuten keine Angst mit der Vorhersage vom Weltuntergang...  ...wenn ímmer nur schönes Wetter wäre, dann säße ich ja nur auf dem Rennrad und würde viel Spaß verpassen  . So hat man den Wald wenigstens für sich und es gibt kaum Ungeziefer (Mücken, Nordic Walker, etc).

Ich kenne die Ville und weiß, bei welchem Wetter man reinkan und nicht, will doch niemand in Gefahr bringen  . Hier am Neumarkt kommt gerade die Sonne raus und es geht ein laues Lüftchen...  

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Lythande (20. Juli 2004)

@ Ploughman

ich komme heute Abend mit BJ.

Wir können aber erst frühstens um 18.15 Uhr in Refrath abfahren. 

Ich hoffe wir schaffen es rechtzeitig da zu sein!

@ Jürgen

Hier hat es aufgehört zu regnen! *freu*

Liebe Grüße

Sanne


----------



## Ploughman (20. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ploughman
> 
> ich komme heute Abend mit BJ.
> 
> ...



Hi Sanne,

am günstigsten kommt Ihr über die A4 (=> Aachen) gefahren und nehmt dort die Abfahrt Klettenberg/Hürth. an der Abfahrt dann links, Richtung Hürth. Ihr befindet euch dann auf der B265, der Luxemburger Strasse. Fahrtdauer ab hier jetzt ca. 20 min(keine Panik, hinter Hürth gibt's freie Fahrt für freie Bürger  ). Wir können den Treffpunkt dann auch etwas vorverlagern zum Parkplatz am Liblarer See (ausgeschildert an Ampelanlage auf dem vierspurigen Stück), das spart euch ca. 10 Minuten und spielt für mein Guiding/die Streckenführung keine Rolle, wir kämen dort eh vorbei. Für die Lev-Gang würde es auch keinen Únterschied machen, wäre ehere kürzer (kommen ja sicherlich ggfls über die A1)

Bitte kurz Bescheid geben ob ok. Ich schicke dir gleich mal 'ne PM mit meiner Telefonnr, falls du irgendwelche Fragen hast.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Ploughman (20. Juli 2004)

Hi Folks,

nach tel. Absprache: Es bleibt alles wie geplant, es geht am Donatusparkplatz los. Nicht erschrecken, wenn bei der Einfahrt eine große Laache ist: diese kann man langsam durchfahren, es gibt keine tiefen Löcher  :

Bis gleich
Ploughman


----------



## gonzo63 (20. Juli 2004)

Hi,

das Austragen habe ich leider nicht mehr pünktlich hin bekommen und ich hoffe man möge mir mir verzeihen!

Ihr seid doch wohl nicht wirklich gefahren  , oder etwa doch  !

In anbetracht des beschissenen Wetters und der zu erwartenden Seenplatte, denke ich, war es für mich die bessere Entscheidung, heute nicht zu fahren.
Zudem bin ich im Moment nur im Besitz eines paar Bikeschuhe und die waren,
nach einer Matschtour am letzten Donnerstag, in der Waschmachine und sind gerade wieder trocken!

Ich hoffe ihr kommt alle trocken und sauber zurück und keiner ist ersoffen  !

Für die nächste Villerunde, wenn trocken, bin ich aber motiviert und schließ mich gerne an  !

..also,   Vergebung oder Asche über mein Haupt  !!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## gonzo63 (20. Juli 2004)

@ ploughman

.. nein.., bitte  !!! -nicht doch einer ertrunken?? , ich hab doch gewarnt !!

   

Ich hoffe ihr seid nicht gefahren !..  und wenn doch   ohne "Mast und Schot- Bruch in den Hafen zurück!!

Wenn auch, von oben,   trocken, müßt ihr doch ausgesehn haben wie die
Schw.... ?? 

... hoffe es war trotzdem gut

VG Jürgen


----------



## Lythande (21. Juli 2004)

@ Jürgen,

Du kleine Memme! Gib doch zu das der letzte Regenguss gestern Nachmittag Dich abgeschreckt hat!



> In anbetracht des beschissenen Wetters und der zu erwartenden Seenplatte, denke ich, war es für mich die bessere Entscheidung, heute nicht zu fahren.



Stimmt eigentlich nicht! Das Wetter war traumhaft! Seenplatten haben wir schön brav umfahren. Ansonsten gab es einige nasse Stellen, die aber eigentlich nicht der Rede wert waren. Insgesamt war es eine sehr schöne und vor allem lehrreiche Tour!

@ Ploughman

Nochmals sorry für unsere Verspätung. Ich hatte beim planen der Zeit vergessen, das ich wegen dem Träger nicht rasen konnte, sondern schön brav rechts fahren muste.

Ansonsten war die Tour richtig schön. Deine Tips werde ich mir merken. In jedem Falle hat mir die Ville sehr gut gefallen. Beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei.

Schade war nur, das als wir die Räder verstaut hatten, wir auf die Idee kammen noch was im Wasserturm trinken zu gehen. Leider konnten wir Dich da nicht mehr erreichen. Wir haben aber eine Apfelsaftschorle auf Dein Wohl getrunken!

Bis zum nächsten mal

Gruß

Sanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (21. Juli 2004)

[email protected] Ploughman

Nochmals sorry für unsere Verspätung. Ich hatte beim planen der Zeit vergessen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sanne,
> 
> es war eigentlich unhöflich von mir, euch nicht zu fragen, Ob Ihr nicht noch wo einkehren wollt...ich hätte allerdings keine Schorle bestellt
> 
> ...


----------



## Lythande (22. Juli 2004)

@ Ploughman

ist doch nicht schlimm. Im Grunde kamm uns der Gedanke ja auch zu spät. Ich wollte eigentlich mal sehen, ob der gute alter Wasserturm noch steht. Es ist einfach so schön gemütlich dort!

Das nächste mal gehen wir da hin. Ihr Jungs dürft dann Eure Gerstensaftschorle trinken und ich arme Autofahrerin    werde brav bei meiner Apfelsaftschorle bleiben! 



> Verschweigen tust du allerdings (oder ist es das, was du als "lehrreich" bezeichnest  ), dass es natürlich doch ganz schön streng zuging, denn schon minimale Auszeiten mußten erbettelt und begründet werden  - keep on running, Stillstand ist tabu!



Kann ich nicht behaupten, das es "ganz schön streng war" eigentlich war es ja ganz angenehm. Ich muß nur beim Bergauf endlich lernen, mein eigenes Tempo zu nehmen und nicht versuchen Euch einzuholen. Ist eine blöde Angewohnheit von mir. Wenn ich mich ganz auf mich selber konzentriere, dann bin ich wesentlich schneller und einfacher oben. 

Bezüglich "lehrreich", meinte ich eigentlich das mit dem schalten 
und 
wie man an dieser einen Wegsperrung das Vorderrad "fallen?" lassen sollte.
und
das mit den Knien an den Lenker ziehen (habe ich heute ausprobiert *g*)
und 
wie Du die einzelnen unterschiedlichen Bodenverhältnisse angehst (deswegen auch immer als letzte gefahren um zu sehen wer wo probleme bekommt)



> flottere Anreise



Jetzt kenne ich den Weg, daher werde ich das nächste mal pünktlicher sein

*auf Merkzettel notiert: "1 Stunde vorher losfahren!"*


----------



## mahatma (22. Juli 2004)

Gebt mir Bescheid, dann bin ich bei der nächsten Tour, vorausgesetzt ich hab Zeit, gerne mit von der Partie.

gruß mahatma


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

das bei Euch eine Feierabendrunde stattgefunden habe ich mitbekommen. Das Ihr auch gekuschelt habt, konnte ich ebenfalls dem Thread entnehmen. Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage: Seit Ihr auch Mountainbike gefahren ?

Um noch präziser zu werden: Wieviele Kilometer bei wieviel Höhenmeter in welcher Besetzung seit Ihr gefahren (ggf. Schätzung) ?

Dann noch eine Frage zur Abstimmung der Termine. Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, dass die Villenrunden immer am Dienstag stattfinden. Dann werde ich die  Feierabendrunden im Bergischen dann immer auf Mittwoch legen, was bei mir auch besser passt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (22. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage: Seit Ihr auch Mountainbike gefahren ?


Hardy,

leider gibt's keine Photos - die Vorhernachheraufnahme der Bikes und die damit verbundene Sommersprossenbildung sogar auf der Kleidung würde die Frage eindeutig bejahen  . Für Sannes und Boris' Statistik: es waren ca 25Km, 200Hm und 1.40h.

Bei der Terminplanung werde ich darauf achten, Überschneidungen zu vermeiden, Montag oder Dienstag passen mir jedenfalls vom Konzept her ganz gut.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Lythande (22. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> das bei Euch eine Feierabendrunde stattgefunden habe ich mitbekommen. Das Ihr auch gekuschelt habt, konnte ich ebenfalls dem Thread entnehmen. Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage: Seit Ihr auch Mountainbike gefahren ?
> 
> Um noch präziser zu werden: Wieviele Kilometer bei wieviel Höhenmeter in welcher Besetzung seit Ihr gefahren (ggf. Schätzung) ?



@ Ploughman

Habe ich nicht gesagt, das Hardy nach den Daten fragen wird!   

Hardy, wir waren brav und sind auch fleißig geradelt!

Besatzung war Ploughman, BJ und ich.

Photos mache ich beim nächsten mal. Versprochen!

Liebe Grüße

Sanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (17. August 2004)

Hallo,
da muss ich doch den "alten" Thread wieder rausholen. Hardy hat mich hierauf hingewiesen. 
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob schon eine neue Runde geplant ist? Falls ja, wann wo wie?

Viele Grüße
Guido


----------



## Ploughman (17. August 2004)

Hi Guido,

sieht zur Zeit - leider - schlecht aus. Bin materialmäßig am Ende. Hoffe darauf, bis Ende der Woche wenigstens meinen Strassenrahmen auf Garantie ausgetauscht zu bekommen. Mountainbike hat nach Kollision Schaltauge verbogen und das, nachdem ich eine neue XT-Kurbel + Umwerfer montiert habe... , Kasette muß gewechselt werden, und...und. Tja, und wie's so ist, nach der Urlaubszeit muß man dann auch mal kleine Brötchen backen.

So rolle ich halt mit Rad Nummer drei durch die Lande, aus dem ich dass im Mai eingefangene Knacken auch nicht herausbekomme. Es ist Sch...e.

Kann zur Zeit also max. eine Jogging-Tour guiden, fürchte aber, damit ausser meinem Hund niemanden richtig begeistern zu können. Sobald ich meinen Frust abgebaut habe bekomme ich hoffentlich das MTB wieder an's laufen. Hoffe, das es spätestens Anfang September soweit ist.

In Frust
Ploughman


----------



## marc6971 (19. August 2004)

für eine tour durch die ville bin ich jederzeit zu haben.
es dürfen auch mal ein paar abschnitte auf der straße dabei sein um ein paar höhenmeter zusammen zu bekommen (swisterberg, brühl phantasialand, walberberg, rösberg,etc.)
wenn sich mal ein paar leute zu einer tour zusammenfinden, würde ich gerne mal mitkommen.
gruß marc6971


----------



## GuidoM (20. August 2004)

marc6971 schrieb:
			
		

> es dürfen auch mal ein paar abschnitte auf der *straße * dabei sein um ein paar höhenmeter zusammen zu bekommen



Straße??? als Moutainbiker???
Gerade deshalb fahre ich doch MTB, dass ich eben nicht auf der Straße fahren muss. Es ist doch viel zu gefährlich und stinkt.
Höhenmeter sind doch nicht alles. Ich muss jedenfalls nicht damit hausieren gehen, dass ich x Höhenmeter am Wochenende gefahren bin. Zumal ich garkein Höhenmesser habe   
Es geht doch vielmehr darum die Landschaft zu genießen und nicht leistungsorientiert Höhenmeter zu sammeln. Der Spaß steht doch im Vordergrund und den finde ich nunmal im Gelände und nicht auf der Straße. 
Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Sorry, aber das musste raus!

Gruß Guido


----------



## Ploughman (20. August 2004)

Hi Folks

@Guido
Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Strassenfahrer (dieses Jahr z.B. schon ca 7500km Asphalt). In den letzten fünf Jahren bin ich genau einmal aus Unbedachtheit auf einer nassen Holzbrücke hingedonnert. Das Verletzungsrisiko beim Biken ist exorbitant höher, insbesondere wenn man auf Speed geht. Die Schönheit des Waldes kann ich auch noch mit einem Puls von 170 wahrnehmen. Höhenmeter sind in der Tat nicht alles, die Pumpe kriegt man auch durch Gegenwind, Geschwindigkeit und Sand in Gang  .

@Marc
fährst du nur MTB oder auch Strasse? MTB-mäßig isses bei mir gerade aus technischen Gründen mau. Ansonsten würde ich mich über ne flotte Runde freuen.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Ploughman (6. September 2004)

Hi Folks,

diese Woche soll mein MTB wieder an's Laufen kommen  . Daher plane ich für das Wochenende 18/19.9. eine konditionell anspruchsvolle Tour beginnend in Hergarten (Parkplatz direkt am Ortsausgang an der B265) in die Rur-Eifel. Kenne die Gegend leidlich. Highlight wird u.a. eine ca. 2km lange famose Downhillstrecke sein, die in Richtung    bergauf     gefahren wird. Insgesamt sollen es so ca. 4h mit 1000+ Höhenmetern werden. Sollte in der Gegend nicht zu schwierig sein. Fahrtechnisch sicher nichts aufregendes, aber die Herzen werden trotzdem mächtig klopfen. Keine riskanten Abfahrten, dafür schnell. Wie gesagt, kenne die Gegend, aber nicht aus dem FF, wer also nichts gegen einen gewissen Expeditionscharakter hat...  ...und wer meint es ggfls. besser zu wissen, ist herzlich als Guide eingeladen. Weiß auch noch nicht sicher, ab wo die Tatsache wirkt, das der Kermeter zum Nationalpark erhoben wurde (m.E. erst südwestlich von Heimbach). Ach ja, war jetzt am Sonntag mit meinem Köter in der Gegend unterwegs, trotz schönsten Wetters gerade mal 5 Pilzsammlern begegnet...

Wenn sich also MitstreiterInnen finden (am liebsten mit Höhenmesser und Kartographie als Hobby  ) und wir uns auf Sa. oder So. einigen können, stelle ich den Termin dann ein.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Ploughman (13. September 2004)

...heute abend.

Hi Leute,

wär Lust und Laune hat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2418.

Technisch einfache Tour mit einigen netten Trails, nahezu keinem Asphalt und dem Versuch, ein paar Höhenmeter beisammen zu bekommen. Da es ja schon recht früh dunkel wird, mit etwas flotterem Tempo (soll aber kein Rennen werden!).

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Ploughman (14. September 2004)

...falls jemand Lust auf 'ne nette Runde hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2426

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Ploughman (1. November 2004)

Hi,

habe mal über 'ne Powertour durch die Ville gebrütet, die auch wirklich so ziemlich alles bietet. Wer also den Zwiebelkuchen etc überlebt  , bitte für nächsten Samstag bei den Fahrgemeinschaften anmelden  .
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinsc...hp?treffID=2651

Im Gegensatz zur Tour Mtb-Eifel 10, wo ich mangels Wegmarkierung trotz Karte regelrecht im Walde stand  (bzgw. in der Gemeinde gleichen Namens), gibt's in der Ville immer noch 'n Trail  ...

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## kitesun (2. November 2004)

@ploughman

da sind wir uns ja gestern nicht über den Weg gelaufen.

Haben uns nicht verfahren; liegt aber eher daran, daß ich die Tour 3 schon kannte, ansonsten ist es teilweise schwierig, da an einigen Stellen die Wegweiser fehlen. 

Dafür habe ich jetzt ca. 3 Kilo Lehm am Rad.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (2. November 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @ploughman
> 
> da sind wir uns ja gestern nicht über den Weg gelaufen.
> 
> ...


Hi Frank,

die 10 ist echt was triggy. Die drei bin ich auch schon problemlos durchgerauscht, die 1,2 und vier fahre ich "blind". Ich war kurz vor halb zwölf gestartet, waren aber nur ein paar Rennradfahrer am Parkplatz...Bezüglich der Wegeverhältnisse war ich durchaus zufrieden  .

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## marc6971 (2. November 2004)

@ploughman
sorry das ich gestern kurzfristig absagen musste.
soll nicht wieder vorkommen.
würde aber gerne mal eine der bad münstereifeler touren mit jemandem fahren der sich da auskennt
also bis dann


----------



## Ploughman (2. November 2004)

marc6971 schrieb:
			
		

> @ploughman
> sorry das ich gestern kurzfristig absagen musste.
> soll nicht wieder vorkommen.
> würde aber gerne mal eine der bad münstereifeler touren mit jemandem fahren der sich da auskennt
> also bis dann


Hi Marc,

lass dir deswegen keine grauen Haare wachsen, die kommen irgendwann von alleine. Tja, was soll ich sagen. Auskennen tue ich mich dort schon, aber mit dem 10er war's etwas nervend. Deswegen plane ich für Sonntag was, dass ich im Blindflug mache: die Kombi aus den Touren 1,2 und 4. Sind dann auch ca. 70 km mit 1300 HM. Warte noch bis morgen mit dem Wetter ab, dann werde ich's auch posten.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Ploughman (4. November 2004)

Hallo Freunde des Mondenscheines

Angeboten wird ein Nightride durch die Ville  . Werde ein Profil wählen, das auch ein paar Höhenmeter hergibt. Echte Singletrails möchte ich aus Sicherheitsgründen kaumst planen (auch wenn's bei Hardy gestern prima lief), aber Ihr werdet auch so in's Schwitzen kommen . Ich rechne fest damit, dass wir auf Borstenvieh stoßen, nach Böcke werden wir keine schiessen, aber vielleicht auch zu Gesicht bekommen  . Tja, und was es dann als Abschiedstrunk gibt wird wetterabhänig noch festgelegt. Hier entlang bitte zur Anmeldung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2660

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## GuidoM (4. November 2004)

Ach komm, Ploughman. Lass dir ein paar Trails einfallen, dann ist die Motivation, zumindest für mich viel viel größer.

Ich denke an eine Hardt-Nacht-Tour, die fast nur aus Tails bestand. Es gab trotz, dass wir 8 oder 10 Leute waren, keine Probleme.

Also los, schreib die Tour in eine Trailtour um und ich bin dabei!   

Gruß Guido


----------



## Delgado (4. November 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm, Ploughman. Lass dir ein paar Trails einfallen, dann ist die Motivation, zumindest für mich viel viel größer.
> 
> Ich denke an eine Hardt-Nacht-Tour, die fast nur aus Tails bestand. Es gab trotz, dass wir 8 oder 10 Leute waren, keine Probleme.
> 
> ...



Ach ja Guido .... die Juchhu Hardt-Trail-Nightride-Tour (Seufzer).

Merke Dir schon mal den 10.11.2004 vor!

Kleiner Tip:

Erhöht doch einfach die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit.
Dann stellt sich auch auf Forstautobahnen der "gefühlte" Trailcharakter ein.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## juchhu (4. November 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm, Ploughman. Lass dir ein paar Trails einfallen, dann ist die Motivation, zumindest für mich viel viel größer.
> 
> Ich denke an eine Hardt-Nacht-Tour, die fast nur aus Tails bestand. Es gab trotz, dass wir 8 oder 10 Leute waren, keine Probleme.
> 
> ...





			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja Guido .... die Juchhu Hardt-Trail-Nightride-Tour (Seufzer).
> 
> Merke Dir schon mal den 10.11.2004 vor!
> 
> ...


Ahh, Ihr seid so gut zu mir, das schmeckt so süss wie Honig und geht runter wie Öl.   

Allerdings ist die Hardt trotz ihrer gerade mal 3,5 km² Ausdehnung ein geniales 'Mini'-Trailgebiet. Und das direkt für meiner Haustür (1-2 min. Fahrzeit ).

Aber, aber , dunkle Wolken (Arbeit und Termine) ziehen auf, und lassen den 9. bzw. 10. November 2004 unwahrscheinlich werden. Daher habe ich immer noch nicht den Nightride-Termin eingestellt. Wird sich erst am Wochenende bzw. Montag  herauskristallisieren, ob's mit mir als Bikeguide (hoffentlich  )stattfinden wird.

Wenn doch, dann werden wir allerdings nicht einen so hohen Trailanteil befahren können, außer wir entschließen uns, wieder in der Hardt zu fahren. Zwei, drei knackige Single(downhill )trails habe ich noch im Programm. Allerdings sind die m.E. bei Helligkeit schwieriger, da man die Gänze der Anforderung erkennt (steil, Erosionsrinnen(fette ), Stufen durch fette Wurzeln)  , quasi 'Augen zu und durch'.

Bis die Tage.

VG Martin


----------



## jokerAJ (4. November 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin 3x die Woche in dem Gebiet vom Donatusparkplatz bis Franziskussee und Silbersee oder aber im Waldgebiet zwischen Brühl und Weilerswist unterwegs. Wenn jemand Lust hat gemeinsam mit mir zu fahren kann er sich gerne melden.


----------



## Ploughman (4. November 2004)

@Guido
Bleib man ruhig. Die Klassifizierung "Trail" ist halt nicht eindeutig und der Bleibtreusee nun mal nicht der Gardasee. Wirst schon merken, dass dir deine WP-Punkte nicht geschenkt werden  . Außerdem machen wir das mal Wetterabhängig. Zusätzlich bin ich mal als Guide so egoistisch und stelle die Kraft-und Ausdauerkomponente vor die Fahrtechnik, jibbet ja schon am Mittwoch davor. Um dich gänzlich zu versöhnen, teste ich dieses Wochenende, ob unsere natürliche Halfpipe zur Verfügung steht (Teilnahme optional).

@Delgado
Das nennt man dann "Eulen nach Athen tragen"  .

@all 
Es handelt sich eindeutig um eine sportliche Trainings-Veranstaltung. Trotzdem kann bezüglich Strecke/Fahrtechnik und Geschwindigkeit ein jeder mit, der regelmäßig minimum zwei Stunden am Stück ohne Unterbrechung MTB oder Rennrad fährt und der auch für kurze Zeit bereit ist, im persönlichen "oberen" Fünftel zu fahren. 

Gut so  
Ploughman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (4. November 2004)

jokerAJ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin 3x die Woche in dem Gebiet vom Donatusparkplatz bis Franziskussee und Silbersee oder aber im Waldgebiet zwischen Brühl und Weilerswist unterwegs. Wenn jemand Lust hat gemeinsam mit mir zu fahren kann er sich gerne melden.


Tja,

wäre doch das einfachste, du meldest dich mal zu einer der Fahrgemeinschaften an  . Samstag um zwölf geht's los. Bei mir kannste übrigens alle Ville-Seen bekommen  , da gibt's die Ville in ihrer ganzen Fülle...

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## GuidoM (4. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich eindeutig um eine sportliche Trainings-Veranstaltung. Trotzdem kann bezüglich Strecke/Fahrtechnik und Geschwindigkeit ein jeder mit, der regelmäßig minimum zwei Stunden am Stück ohne Unterbrechung MTB oder Rennrad fährt und der auch für kurze Zeit bereit ist, im persönlichen "oberen" Fünftel zu fahren.
> Gut so
> Ploughman



Naja, da sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich doch die Geschmäcker sind.   
Der Eine mags lieber eben, schnell und lang und der Andere steil, technisch herausfordernd und knackig.
Ich werd´s mir mal überlegen. Die Ville kenne ich naämlich überhaupt nicht. Andererseits werde ich sie ja auch nicht sehen bei Dunkelheit ...  

Gruß Guido


----------



## kitesun (4. November 2004)

@guido

Vorsicht! Ich bin schon mal mit ploughman durch die Ville gefahren. Hier zählt Tempo und das nicht zu knapp  

Frank


----------



## juchhu (4. November 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, da sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich doch die Geschmäcker sind.
> Der Eine mags lieber eben, schnell und lang und der Andere steil, technisch herausfordernd und knackig.
> Ich werd´s mir mal überlegen. Die Ville kenne ich naämlich überhaupt nicht. Andererseits werde ich sie ja auch nicht sehen bei Dunkelheit ...
> 
> Gruß Guido


Hallo Guido,

ja, ich merke, dass Dir der Juchhu-Nightride in der Hardt mehr als nur gut gefallen hat.  

Aber ich will nicht polarisieren oder gar spalten. Kleiner Tipp von mir:

Statt
'Entweder ... oder ...'
lieber
'sowohl ... als auch ...'

Da jeder seine eigene Definition von Wegbeschaffenheit, Tempo und Fahrtechnikanforderung hat, fahr' doch einfach mit. Letztendlich zählt doch nur das Gruppenerlebnis.

Bei meinem ersten offiziellen Nightride mit Picknick und Sicht auf den Köln-Wahner Flughafen waren die technischen Anforderungen leicht, AV lag bei ca. 16 km/h und Tour bei ca. 38 km (obwohl mitte 40 km geplant waren). Also durch aus mit der anstehenden Tour vergleichbar.

Und Touren mit +/- 30 km und einem so hohen Anteil an Singletrails wie in der Hardt lassen sich in unserer Umgebung nur sehr schwer finden, zumal die Anreise einfach und der Treffpunkt nahe einer Autobahnabfahrt sein soll (gem. Pflichtenheft von einem Herrn H. aus K.  ).

Also, nur der Wille in die Ville zählt.  

VG Martin

PS:

Eine zusätzliche Schwierigkeitskomponete habe ich bei meinem heutigen Kurznightride in der Hardt festgestellt:

N EEE B EEE L, boah, was für eine Suppe. Wer mich gesehen hat, dachte bestimmt:

Was ist denn das für ein schleichender Lichtknuppel? 

Gut, um mich rum war's hell, sehr hell, nur gesehen bzw. erkannt habe ich nicht viel.  Selbst bei der kurzen Distanz zum bzw. vors Vorderrad war der Kontrast  b e s c h i s s e n  . Downhills habe ich heute mal lieber gelassen, zumal ich ja alleine war. 

Hat sich jemand schon Gedanken um Nebelleuchten gemacht? Im Technikforum hat einer zwei Lampen jeweils am unteren Ende der Federgabel befestigt, da der Aufblendeffekt dann deutlich geringer ist.

Langsam fängt es an kompliziert und teuer zu werden.  

Vielleicht sollte ich doch wieder mit 'Schachsport' anfangen?


----------



## GuidoM (5. November 2004)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> @guido
> 
> Vorsicht! Ich bin schon mal mit ploughman durch die Ville gefahren. Hier zählt Tempo und das nicht zu knapp
> 
> Frank



Hi Frank,
das musste ich jetzt am Mittwoch feststellen. Auf den Singletrails rund um die Glessener Höhen stellte man bei ploughman leichte Unsicherheiten fest. Auch den paar Kilometern asphaltierten Feldwegen war dafür dann aber Heizen angesagt. Wäre ich nicht im Windschatten gefahren, wäre ich immer noch nicht da   

Es liegt sicherlich daran, dass ich seit August erst wieder am Radln bin und meine Ausdauer doch stark zu wünschen übrig lässt. Die Technik habe ich jedoch nach 8 Jahren Abstinenz nicht verlernt    In so fern kann ich hiermit immer noch wieder auf die Gruppe aufschließen   

Gruß Guido


----------



## Delgado (5. November 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Frank,
> das musste ich jetzt am Mittwoch feststellen. Auf den Singletrails rund um die Glessener Höhen stellte man bei ploughman leichte Unsicherheiten fest. Auch den paar Kilometern asphaltierten Feldwegen war dafür dann aber Heizen angesagt. Wäre ich nicht im Windschatten gefahren, wäre ich immer noch nicht da
> 
> Es liegt sicherlich daran, dass ich seit August erst wieder am Radln bin und meine Ausdauer doch stark zu wünschen übrig lässt. Die Technik habe ich jedoch nach 8 Jahren Abstinenz nicht verlernt    In so fern kann ich hiermit immer noch wieder auf die Gruppe aufschließen
> ...



@ Guido

.. hatte nun zweimal das Vergnügen mit Dir ...

Fazit:

Nimm nun gefälligst endlich den "Wiedereinsteiger" aus deinem Profil.

Bitte heute noch!

Sofort!

Gruß Delgado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (5. November 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm nun gefälligst endlich den "Wiedereinsteiger" aus deinem Profil.



Wieso? Ich bin doch wieder ins MTB-Geschehen eingestiegen. Was soll daran falsch sein???

Gruß Guido


----------



## Delgado (5. November 2004)

GuidoM schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Ich bin doch wieder ins MTB-Geschehen eingestiegen. Was soll daran falsch sein???
> 
> Gruß Guido



Ja schooon ....

Aber das assoziiert so was wie Anfänger, Krücke, Tempo-Drossler, ...

Sollte also ein Kompliment sein   

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Ploughman (6. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> habe mal über 'ne Powertour durch die Ville gebrütet, die auch wirklich so ziemlich alles bietet. Wer also den Zwiebelkuchen etc überlebt  , bitte für nächsten Samstag bei den Fahrgemeinschaften anmelden  .
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinsc...hp?treffID=2651


Hallo Gemeinde,

heute war's dann so weit. Von den lange Zeit gemeldeten 3 Teilnehmern und meiner Wenigkeit fanden sich dann schließlich lediglich 7  - darunter das mit das übelste was das Forum zu bieten hat   - zur Villetour ein. Trotz landschaftlicher Schönheit, teilweise wetterlicher Häßlichkeit, holpriger Trails, der fazinierendste eindeutige Höhepunkt war wohl die Joggerin vom Liblarer See          . Da waren sich alle Teilnehmer einig.

Ansonsten war's ne ruhige, gemütliche Runde, wie mir meine Eieruhr am Schluß mitteilte. Mit Bike-An-und Abreise waren es bei mir 4:17h mit 'nem durchschnittlichen Erholungspuls von 151, gemessen am Maxwert von 185 also mal was zum Erholen. 

Die Tour startete am Donatusparkplatz, ging weiter über den Bliesheimer Busch hinauf zum Sportplatz Weilerswist, dann den Singletrail hinterm Kieswerk und hinauf nach Rösberg, wo die Abgesandten von der Tomburg zu uns stießen. Über alle möglichen Trails gelangten wir zum Silbersee, zum Wasserturm und zu den obligatorischen Unter-,Mittel- und Oberseen. Dann zum Liblarer, an dem wir aufgrund einiger Unachstamkeiten und Verlusten eben jene Joggerin (Ächz, lechz!!!!!!!) mehrfach trafen hinein in den unbekannten Teil der Ville. Trotz der vornehmlich vorherrschend flachen Topologie fanden sich einige ganz spaßige Trails. Dann ging's über das Dach der Ville, den Donatusberg, zurück.

Zu der Mannschaft gehörten
 - On any Sunday
 - Handlampe
 - Vertexto
 - Scottie
 - JokerAs (Heldenhaft mit Crossrad  , ein zäher Bursche)
 - Marc6971
 und ich, Mr. Ploughman

Es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und ich habe mich durch so viele Teilnehmer sehr geehrt gefühlt. Ach ja, Gerd, wir sind davon ausgegangen dass du - die Nähe Knappsacks witternd - nach Hürth abgedreht warst. Die andere Version werden wir ansonsten wohl am Aushang vom Angelverein lesen  .

Gruß an alle
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2004)

Von mir ein Kompliment an unseren Guuiiden Dieter alias Plagmän

Eine sehr geschmeidige Runde.   
Ich sagte es ja bereits bei der Runde: Eigentlich hätte die Tour schöneres Wetter verdient gehabt. Anfangs luckte ja hin und wieder die Sonne hervor und glitzerte in den zahllosen Seen und beleuchtete die schönen Herbstlandschaften, aber leider überwiegten dann doch die grauen Wolken mit vereinzelten Schauern.
Vor allen Dingen die Trails Rund um den Köttinger See fand ich sehr amüsant.

Ich bin auf das Streckenlayout gespannt, was unser Satellitenkönig on any saturday hoffentlich veröffentlichen wird. 

So, jetzt geht es erstmal in die Badewanne. Nach 105 km, die es bei mir geworden sind, bin ich doch ein wenig platt.


----------



## Spiridon64 (6. November 2004)

Hi Dieter,

danke für die schöne Tour durch die Ville  . Auch für mich gab es einige neue Ecken in der Ville zu sehen. 
Das ich ein Ghost-Bike fahre, heisst aber noch nicht, dass ich zum Ghostrider mutiert bin. War ich denn so unauffällig, immerhin bin ich zu spät am Start gewesen.  

Also bis zum nächsten Mal.

Christoph


----------



## on any sunday (7. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> heute war's dann so weit. Von den lange Zeit gemeldeten 3 Teilnehmern und meiner Wenigkeit fanden sich dann schließlich lediglich 7  - darunter das mit das übelste was das Forum zu bieten hat   - zur Villetour ein. Trotz landschaftlicher Schönheit, teilweise wetterlicher Häßlichkeit, holpriger Trails, der fazinierendste eindeutige Höhepunkt war wohl die Joggerin vom Liblarer See          . Da waren sich alle Teilnehmer einig.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß zwar nicht was Dieter raucht, aber die Tour als ruhige, gemütliche Runde zu bezeichnen würde ich nur zugedröhnt zustimmen. Außerdem hätte ich, wenn ich JokerAs gewesen werden, den Herrn Plagmän ein wundervolles Bremsscheibenbranding auf Körperteile zugefügt, die wirklich wehtun.  

Aber mit den Worten von Uwe, es war doch eine sehr geschmeidige Tour, danke an den Führrrer und als GPS Beauftragter hier noch das Luftbild zur Tour.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (7. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß zwar nicht was Dieter raucht, aber die Tour als ruhige, gemütliche Runde zu bezeichnen würde ich nur zugedröhnt zustimmen. Außerdem hätte ich, wenn ich JokerAs gewesen werden, den Herrn Plagmän ein wundervolles Bremsscheibenbranding auf Körperteile zugefügt, die wirklich wehtun.
> 
> Aber mit den Worten von Uwe, es war doch eine sehr geschmeidige Tour, danke an den Führrrer und als GPS Beauftragter hier noch das Luftbild zur Tour.
> 
> ...


Michael,

dein Luftbild beeindruckt mich! Es stimmt nämlich exakt. Zur Dröhnung: habe mal nachgelesen. Hatte es ja als "Powertour" ausgeschrieben. Wieso Branding für mich, JokerAs hat jetzt doch das orignal "I did it - Tshirt"  .

Sorry außerdem dafür, dass mich - berauscht von den Teilnehmerzahlen - die Kunst des Zählens verließ und ich deswegen auch Spiridon64 nicht gelistet habe. Ja, ja, das Fleisch ist willig, doch der Geist ist schwach...(oder doch das Fleisch und die Joggerin ist schuld   ).

Verehrter Herr Sonntag, hättest du für mich, zur Vervollständigung meiner Unterlagen, noch 'nen Höhenprofil  ?

Greetz
Dieddaa


----------



## Ploughman (8. November 2004)

@Verehrte Gemeinde

Ich plane regelmäßige Abendrunden durch die Ville, bei denen die gegenseitige Motivation und der Kollektivzwang im Vordergrund stehen.

Worum es genau geht. Grundlagentraining zum Erhalt/Aufbau von Ausdauer und rundem Tritt, Fahrtechnik spielt untergeordnete Rolle. Die Streckenauswahl  erfolgt in der Form, dass weder kniffelige Abfahrten noch defektlastige Passagen gefahren werden, also echte Rolletouren, die auch für Crossräder oder Querfeldeinrennräder geeignet sind. Grundsätzlich keine Strassen/Wege mit KFZ-Verkehr. Die Dauer beträgt jeweils 1.5h - 2.5h. Startzeit soll Die. und Don. um 19:00 Uhr sein; Treffpunkt entweder Waldparkplatz Köttingen, Parkplatz Liblarer See oder Donatusparkplatz (bin da flexibel, kann ggfls jeweils verlegt werden). Wenn für einen Termin bis 17:30h keine Anmeldung erfolgte, steuere ich den Treffpunkt nicht an!

Bei jedweden Fragen bitte posten oder PM/Email  !

Gruß
Ploughman

P.S: habe jetzt für den November eine Reihe von Terminen eingestellt. Mal sehen, ob sich was daraus ergibt  .


----------



## on any sunday (16. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @Verehrte Gemeinde
> 
> Ich plane regelmäßige Abendrunden durch die Ville, bei denen die gegenseitige Motivation und der Kollektivzwang im Vordergrund stehen.
> 
> ...



Hallöle Dieter,

vorbildlich diese Eifer, leider, oder Gott sei Dank   , habe ich die gleichen verkehrstechnischen Probleme wie Mikkael. Also werde ich mich aus nächtlichen Aktivitäten mit dir raushalten.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Ploughman (16. November 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle Dieter,
> 
> vorbildlich diese Eifer, leider, oder Gott sei Dank   , habe ich die gleichen verkehrstechnischen Probleme wie Mikkael. Also werde ich mich aus nächtlichen Aktivitäten mit dir raushalten.
> 
> ...


Pech,

denn gerade nachts wird in der Ville viel und gut gemunkelt. Aber ich merke schon  meine Motivation muß aus eigener Kraft von innen heraus erfolgen. Ach ja, Gottseidank habe ich jetzt bald meinen neuen Winter-Strassen-Flitzer einsatzbereit   und - hoffentlich - ist dann Schluß mit Ville und sonstigen Rundkursen, weil ich meine Punkte dann so richtig satt auf dem Arbeitsweg sammeln werde  .

Ungeachtet dessen steht für Morgen ja eine Runde mit dem tapferen Hardy an. Da diese Runde mindestens 10 WP-Punkte bringen wird, könnteste mit deinem Nachbarn ja eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden. Den Trail oberhalb des Sees werden wir allerdings nicht nehmen, zeige aber gerne jedermann den Einstiegspunkt...  

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

eine Fahrgemeinschaft mit mir funktioniert leider nicht, da ich direkt von der Arbeit zum Treffpunkt komme. Rückweg ist natürlich kein Problem.

Und noch eine Sache, die ich vorher klarstellen muss. Nachdem mir dann am Sonntag meine Grenzen grausam aufgezeigt worden sind, werden wir über ein Ploughman-Cruising-Tempo (=Hardy_aus_K-Maximaltempo) nicht hinauskommen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (16. November 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> eine Fahrgemeinschaft mit mir funktioniert leider nicht, da ich direkt von der Arbeit zum Treffpunkt komme. Rückweg ist natürlich kein Problem.
> 
> ...


@Hardy

deine Fehler habe ich vor 25 Jahren gemacht: immer volle Pulle und wenn's darauf ankommt ist der (innere) Akku plötzlich leer  . Ich habe jetzt definitiv auf Wintertraining umgestellt  , werde sogar den Piepser meiner Eieruhr bei schon geringer Herzfrequenz biepen lassen. Nachts ist doch die ideale Zeit um ruhig zu fahren: da sieht oder erkennt einen eh keiner, da muß man nicht mit martialischem Gesichtsausdruck durch den Wald rasen  .

@all
Für alle, die die Ville noch nicht kennen, denen die Anreise für 'ne kleine runde nicht lohnt oder denen es in den Höhenlagen von Eifel BGL und 7GB zu kalt wird, gibt's am Samstag eine ganz ruhige Runde, die die Schönheit eines Braunkohletagebaus zeigen soll. Die ideale Tour um im Winterpokal voran zu kommen  

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. November 2004)

@Ploughman

Sorry, wenn ich Dich jetzt frustriere, aber ich habe keine 25 Jahre gebraucht, um das zu verstehen. Wenn ich merke, dass ich dauerhaft an meine Grenzen gehen muss, ist eben Schluss. 

Deshalb habe ich auch am Sonntag die Reissleine gezogen und bin mein eigenes Tempo gefahren. Und das werde ich auch zukünftig derart handhaben.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (17. November 2004)

...den Hardy und ich da hingelegt haben  . Zwar ging mir schon nach 30 Minuten die Luft aus, aber nur, damit ich meinem dritten Hobby fröhnen durfte - dem nächtlichen Schlauchwechsel  . Unbeirrt ging es aber nach wenigen Minuten sofort weiter weit in die Ville. 

Kette rechts und dann schnurrten wir wie zwei Hochleistungspräzsionsnähmaschinen durch zum Teil gespenstisch anwirkende Wälder. Man traf auch nur sehr wenig Leute, um genau zu sein ein Rudel Wildscheine, einen Hoppelhasen und eine Maus. Das ganze bei kräftigem, mildem Wind und einem herrlichen Mond über der Seenplatte  .

Die Runde hätte mehr Teilnehmer verdient  . Als Mitglied der "Bösen Männer" war ich natürlich so pfiffig, aufgrund An- und Abreise mit dem Rad und einer kleinen Vorabrunde einen Punkt mehr als der Feierabenbiker zu machen   - klare Rechnung, klare Freundschaft  . Zehn Punkte sind nicht schlecht...

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

erst einmal vielen Dank an *Ploughman* für das Tourguiding. Nach Auswertung meines GPS-Tracks sind dann 44 Kilometer und 280 Höhenmeter für die Feierabendstatistik zusammengekommen.

Aber in den Zeiten des Winterpokals zählen nur die Minuten, bei denen ich meinen Hintern platt gesessen habe. Da sind dann immerhin 135 Minuten  und damit 9 Punkte zusammengekommen.

Als bekennender Waldautobahnenliebhaber kam mir die Streckenführung gerade recht. Wie ich jetzt gesehen habe, sind wir kreuz und quer durch die Ville gefahren. Mit hat es jedenfalls gut gefallen !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Bruce Ville (18. November 2004)

Sehr verehrte Ville Gemeinde,
Was ist aus der von Ploughman geposteten Di/Do Runde geworden? Komme gerade ausdem Uralub zurück und würde hiermit ernsthaftestes Interesse bekunden. 
Beste Grüße aus Rösberg
BV aka Nico


----------



## Ploughman (18. November 2004)

Bruce Ville schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr verehrte Ville Gemeinde,
> Was ist aus der von Ploughman geposteten Di/Do Runde geworden? Komme gerade ausdem Uralub zurück und würde hiermit ernsthaftestes Interesse bekunden.
> Beste Grüße aus Rösberg
> BV aka Nico


Hi Nico,

ein oder zwei Termine stehen ja noch drinnen. Ist leider so, dass sich das bisher als Flop    erwiesen hat. Andererseits muß ich nach wie vor meine Runden drehen, aber wenn sich eh keiner anmeldet, muß ich auch keinen Termin einstellen  . Da man in der heutigen Zeit  das Wetter zumindest für den nächsten Tag leicht vorhersagen kann   und damit weiß, "fahr ich oder laß' ich's" können wir gerne kurzfirstig was ausmachen, schicke mir dann einfach eine PM. Für heute müßte ich allerdings absagen, da ich schon heute morgen unterwegs war und das Wetter selbst für mich ein wenig tough ist  .

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Bruce Ville (19. November 2004)

Gestern wäre wohl auch nicht die wahre Freude aufgekommen...
Am Dienstag bin ich am Start, hoffe der Parkplatz ist nicht allzu schwer zu finden.
...Aufregung...mein erstes Forum-Date...und dann gleich mit dem berüchtigten Ploughman...zähneklapper...  
C U in the ville,
Nico aka BV


----------



## Ploughman (19. November 2004)

Bruce Ville schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern wäre wohl auch nicht die wahre Freude aufgekommen...
> Am Dienstag bin ich am Start, hoffe der Parkplatz ist nicht allzu schwer zu finden.
> ...Aufregung...mein erstes Forum-Date...und dann gleich mit dem berüchtigten Ploughman...zähneklapper...
> C U in the ville,
> Nico aka BV


Hi Nico,

wie willst du anreisen? Falls du Bedarf hast, poste ich gerne eine ausführliche Anfahrtsbeschreibung, ist sehr einfach zu finden. Dein Gebiss lass man drinnen, das Zähneklappern kommt am ehesten von den Aussentemperaturen  

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce Ville (19. November 2004)

Werde wohl mit der Karre direkt von der Arbeit (aus Bonn) anreisen, sonst wird es zeitlich ein wenig knapp für mich. Köttingen werde ich auch noch finden. Nur wo der Pakrplatz ist weiß ich nicht.
Gruß, Nico


----------



## Ploughman (19. November 2004)

Bruce Ville schrieb:
			
		

> Werde wohl mit der Karre direkt von der Arbeit (aus Bonn) anreisen, sonst wird es zeitlich ein wenig knapp für mich. Köttingen werde ich auch noch finden. Nur wo der Pakrplatz ist weiß ich nicht.
> Gruß, Nico


Hi Nico

Gut das ich gefragt habe  ! Der Donatusparkplatz ist in Liblar oberhalb des Bahnhofes. Du fährst wie folgt: Weilerswist von der A61 runter, nach Weilerswist rein. Dann geht's irgendwann rechts ab nach Erftstadt(Liblar/Lechenich) über die L163 erreichst du Bliesheim. Es kommt ein Minikreisel, rechts weiter nach Liblar. Hinter der Erftbrücke die 2. rechts bergauf (Strasse heißt Kruggenberg, an der Ecke ist ein Lokal), du bist dann auf der K44. Nach ca. 2 km erreichst du Liblar. Unmittelbar vor dem Ortseingang ist eine Querungshilfe auf der Strasse. Rechts rein unter der Bahnlinie durch ist der Donatusparkplatz. Es gibt aber alternativ auch rechts Stellplätze, vielleicht ist dort etwas Licht. Der Donatusparkplatz dürfte pechschwarz sein  . 

Immerhin, sieht Stand heute so aus als hätten wir mit dem Wetter Glück und bleiben trocken.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Ploughman (20. November 2004)

Hallo Freunde der schmalen Reifen!

Morgen sollen die Strassen  trocken bleiben. Hat jemand Lust, 'nen guten Hunderter mit zu reißen  ?? Ich plane die großzügige Umrundung des Tagebaus Hambach. Mögliche Einstiegspunkte wären Weilerswist (Friedhof  ), Erftstadt, Nörvenich, Elsdorf.  Tempo konstant, will das ganze eigentlich mit sehr wenig Schaltvorgängen fahren, von wegen Runder Tritt und so...  ...konstant heißt ja nicht langsam. Würde so gegen elf oder zwölf aufbrechen.

Bei Interesse bitte kurz PM oder posten. Und denkt daran: anschließend muß man nicht putzen  !!!!!!!

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Vertexto (20. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde der schmalen Reifen!
> 
> Morgen sollen die Strassen  trocken bleiben. Hat jemand Lust, 'nen guten Hunderter mit zu reißen  ?? Ich plane die großzügige Umrundung des Tagebaus Hambach. Mögliche Einstiegspunkte wären Weilerswist (Friedhof  ), Erftstadt, Nörvenich, Elsdorf.  Tempo konstant, will das ganze eigentlich mit sehr wenig Schaltvorgängen fahren, von wegen Runder Tritt und so...  ...konstant heißt ja nicht langsam. Würde so gegen elf oder zwölf aufbrechen.
> 
> ...



Hi Dieter,
wenn Hardy die morgige Tour absagen sollte ,(So gegen 09:00 Uhr)wäre ich bereit mit um den Tagebau zu fahren,müßte aber mit dem MTB vorlieb nehmen weil ich kein RR habe.Vieleicht kann ich ja dann noch als Sonderprüfung über die Sofienhöhe fahren.
Melde mich dann morgen noch mal.
Gruss Gerd


----------



## on any sunday (21. November 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde der schmalen Reifen!
> 
> Morgen sollen die Strassen  trocken bleiben. Hat jemand Lust, 'nen guten Hunderter mit zu reißen  ?? Ich plane die großzügige Umrundung des Tagebaus Hambach. Mögliche Einstiegspunkte wären Weilerswist (Friedhof  ), Erftstadt, Nörvenich, Elsdorf.  Tempo konstant, will das ganze eigentlich mit sehr wenig Schaltvorgängen fahren, von wegen Runder Tritt und so...  ...konstant heißt ja nicht langsam. Würde so gegen elf oder zwölf aufbrechen.
> 
> ...



Morgen Dieter!

Lange Strassentouren sind mir bei den Temperaturen zu kalt.

@Vertexo    Ich fahre heute auch um die Dhünntalsperre, falls also Hardy vorm Oxer verweigert, spiele ich den Guide.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Vertexto (21. November 2004)

@Ploughman,
@on any sunday,
tja Dieter dann fahre ich heute um die Dhünn und nicht um Hambach.
Gruss Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruce Ville (29. November 2004)

Was denn, was denn...wir wollen doch wohl den Thread nicht abreißen lassen.-
Ploughman, wie sieht es aus, gibt es diese Woche einen timeslot ??


----------



## Ploughman (29. November 2004)

Bruce Ville schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn, was denn...wir wollen doch wohl den Thread nicht abreißen lassen.-
> Ploughman, wie sieht es aus, gibt es diese Woche einen timeslot ??


Hi Nico,

treibe mich zur Zeit viel auf der Strasse rum, auch nachts  . Habe endlich wieder einen Winterstrassenrenner in Betrieb. Wir könnten mal auf Donnerstag planen. Wenn der 2. bei dir klappt, stelle ich einen Termin ein.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Bruce Ville (30. November 2004)

Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, da gehe ich auf das Konzert der unglaublich wundervollen Kings of conveniance. Kann ich jedem nur auf das wärmste ans Herz legen  ! Um ein wenig Planungsvorlauf zu haben: Wie wäre Di, der 7.12.? Straße oder MTB ist mir egal.
Hochachtungsvoll,
BV


----------



## Ploughman (30. November 2004)

Bruce Ville schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, da gehe ich auf das Konzert der unglaublich wundervollen Kings of conveniance. Kann ich jedem nur auf das wärmste ans Herz legen  ! Um ein wenig Planungsvorlauf zu haben: Wie wäre Di, der 7.12.? Straße oder MTB ist mir egal.
> Hochachtungsvoll,
> BV


Hi Nico,

dann jetzt schon viel Spaß im Konzert. Dienstag ist ok, was wir fahren, entscheiden wir dann sobald Wetter-Online eine Prognose wagt. Falls Strasse, fährst du das mit dem Rennrad oder mit dem MTB  ?

Gruß
Plafmän


----------



## Bruce Ville (6. Dezember 2004)

@Ploughman

Sind wir morgen am Start ?
Das Wetter scheint ja stabil zu sein. Ich würde trotzdem lieber auf RR fahren, da du 1. ja endlich einen Winterrenner hast, und 2. mein MTB-Freilauf kaputt ist, und ich nicht weiß, ob ich bis morgen den neuen Freilauf eingebaut habe.
Wo Treffpunkt ist, ist mir egal. 
Gru?,
Nico /BV


----------



## Ploughman (6. Dezember 2004)

Bruce Ville schrieb:
			
		

> @Ploughman
> 
> Sind wir morgen am Start ?
> Das Wetter scheint ja stabil zu sein. Ich würde trotzdem lieber auf RR fahren, da du 1. ja endlich einen Winterrenner hast, und 2. mein MTB-Freilauf kaputt ist, und ich nicht weiß, ob ich bis morgen den neuen Freilauf eingebaut habe.
> ...


Sorry Nico,

MTB ist schon wieder platt und mental bin ich darauf eingestellt, die ganze Woche (hoffentlich) mit dem Rennrad auf die Arbeit und zurück zu fahren (was bei mir ein paar Kilometer ausmacht). Da ich bei dem Verkehr zur Zeit keine Bock habe, michmit dem Auto zu "stauen", muß ich leider egoistisch absagen, denn akkubedingt als auch vom persönlichen Thermoempfinden ist abends dann irgendwann "Schicht", andererseits genieße ich es, morgens mal im Hellen zu fahren.

Wie wär's mit 'ner Strassentour am Samstag/Sonntag, Treffpunkt Weilerswist Kieswerk oder Rösberg am Wasserturm oben? Könnten dann Richtung Eifel rollen.

Gruß
Ploughman der Verräter


----------



## Bruce Ville (7. Dezember 2004)

Bis zum WE kann ich hoffentlich auch mein MTB wieder flott machen.
Bin übrgens auch Arbeitspendler mit dem Rad, kann Dich also vestehen.


----------



## Ploughman (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi Folks,

habe für morgen (30.12.) eine lange Runde durch die Ville   eingestellt. Sollte bei den doch recht bescheidenen Wetteraussichten genau das richtige sein. Geplant ist eine ruhige Runde auch über die etwas verborgeneren Pfade. Wer selber Ville-Crack ist, kann ruhig zeigen, was er schönes kennt, ansonsten brav dem Guide folgen und die schöne Landschaft geniessen.

Schutzbleche nicht vergessen  

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Bruce Ville (1. Januar 2005)

Hey Ploughman,
Steigt morgen (2.1.) jemand in der Gegend auf das Rad ? Wenn nicht schließe ich mich XCRacer´s Gang an, ich scheue halt ein wenig die Anfahrt...
Wenn Du lust hast, schreib doch heute noch hier oder PM. Wenn ich nichts höre fahre ich bei den anderen mit. Könnte übrigens auch eine MFG anbieten, da ich mit einem Kombi unterwegs bin, und Erftstadt ja am Weg liegt.
Bis denn,
Nico aka BV


----------



## Sunshinebiker (1. Januar 2005)

was wäre den mit einer kleinen ausfahrt heute abend in der ville?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (1. Januar 2005)

Sunshinebiker schrieb:
			
		

> was wäre den mit einer kleinen ausfahrt heute abend in der ville?


Hi und sorry,

hab'  mich heute schon auf der Strasse im Wind ausgetobt, nachdem ich beim MTB mal wieder 'nen Platten gefahren habe. Morgen - bei Tageslicht - hätte ich Lust auf 'ne Runde, fürchte aber dass ich dann ein wenig platt bin aufgrund der Runden vorher und ganz, gaaannnzz ruuuuhig machen muß...

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Ploughman (1. Januar 2005)

Bruce Ville schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ploughman,
> Steigt morgen (2.1.) jemand in der Gegend auf das Rad ? Wenn nicht schließe ich mich XCRacer´s Gang an, ich scheue halt ein wenig die Anfahrt...
> Wenn Du lust hast, schreib doch heute noch hier oder PM. Wenn ich nichts höre fahre ich bei den anderen mit. Könnte übrigens auch eine MFG anbieten, da ich mit einem Kombi unterwegs bin, und Erftstadt ja am Weg liegt.
> Bis denn,
> Nico aka BV


Sorry,

fahre morgen Strasse
Gruß pm


----------



## Ploughman (10. Januar 2005)

Hi Folks,

am Samstag findet mal wieder eine schöne Tour durch die Ville statt   . Im Vordergrund stehen Trail- und Landschaftserlebnis bei ruhiger Geschwindigkeit und kaltem Wetter. Wir nehmen so ziemlich alle Tümpel, Weiher und Seen zwischen Concordia-See und Berggeistweiher mit. Das ganze mit einem welligen Profil, aber auch ein oder zwei Up- und Downhills. Es sei darauf hingewiesen, dass wir u.U. recht nahe am Gewässerrand fahren werden, was einen gewissen "Nervenkitzel" bieten kann (beim Sturz verletzt man sich nicht, sondern ertrinkt  ). Es gibt natürlich auch sehr viele ruhige Streckenabschnitte.

Mit einer gewissen Verschmutzung des Rades muß gerechnet werden.

Treffpunkt ist am Liblarer See / Kreuzung B265, weitere Sammelpunkte auf Anfrage.

Cu
Ploughman


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> am Samstag findet mal wieder eine schöne Tour durch die Ville statt   . Im Vordergrund stehen Trail- und Landschaftserlebnis bei ruhiger Geschwindigkeit und kaltem Wetter. Treffpunkt ist am Liblarer See / Kreuzung B265, weitere Sammelpunkte auf Anfrage. Ploughman



Hi Dieter,

na da komm ich doch glatt mal mit. Alles andere hast Du ja im Termin beschrieben. Aber wo genau ist der Parkplatz ? Meinst Du diesen hier :







Bitte kurze Rückinfo.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Dirk S. (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
wenn ihr schon mal in der Ville fahrt, dann sollte ich auch mal 
wieder dabei sein.
Wohne ja direkt um die Ecke.

Dann sehen wir uns am Saturday .....


----------



## Ploughman (10. Januar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dieter,
> 
> na da komm ich doch glatt mal mit. Alles andere hast Du ja im Termin beschrieben. Aber wo genau ist der Parkplatz ? Meinst Du diesen hier :
> 
> ...


Hi Jörg,

bin zutiefst beeindruckt, was Ihr immer für schickes Kartenmaterial habt  . Du hast die Lokalität einwandfrei und korrekt identifiziert. Du fährst von der A61/A1 Ausfahrt Erftstadt ab und dann weiter Richtung Kölle; nach ca. 5km biste da.

Werd' mir Mühe geben, euch 'ne angemessene Tour zu bieten  .

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Deleted 18539 (10. Januar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sehen wir uns am Saturday .....


Na das kann ja was geben    Denk dran Dirk, es geht immer am See entlang. Also nicht die Schwimmflügel vergessen   Freut mich das Du auch kommst   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Dirk S. (14. Januar 2005)

Kurz und schmerzlos! 

Ich darf Morgen arbeiten.
Kann leider nicht mitfahren!  

Sorryy!

Wünsche Euch aber trotzdem viel SPASS!!


----------



## Ploughman (14. Januar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz und schmerzlos!
> 
> Ich darf Morgen arbeiten.
> Kann leider nicht mitfahren!
> ...


Kopf hoch,

jeder hat mal Pech. Ist ja nicht der letzte Ville-Ride...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (15. Januar 2005)

So,

das war eine schöne Runde, zu der sich heute On any Sunday, Spitfire4, Marco_w (ist doch richtig Marco, oder?) und meine Wenigkeit sich eingefunden hatten. Obwohl wir diesmal definitiv keinen See und kaum einen Trail ausgelassen haben, wurde die Nettofahrzeit von 4h knapp verfeht, aber so isses halt, wenn die erste Liga fährt  . Die Tour selber war harmonisch, rhythmisch und mit nur ganz wenig Störungen. Mein obligatorischer Plattfuß, Jörgs Kette mit Selbstauslöserfunktion und der in der Ausschreibung erwähnte (Beinahe-)Wasserkontakt waren die einzigen kleineren Unterbrechungen, sonst lief's im Team rund.

Streckenbild und Facts kommen sicher noch von unseren Hitec-Besitzern.

Bis zum nächsten mal, 

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2005)

Schade, ich wär auch gerne mitgefahren, durfte heute aber leider bis 12 arbeiten....


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. Januar 2005)

Hi,

jau Dieter, war ne klasse Runde und hat richtig Spaß gemacht   
Hier mal ein Foto der Teilnehmer: v.l. Marco - Micha - Jörg - Dieter







Und hier sind wir dank Dieters einprogrammierter Landkarte überall langgefahren








Ich muß auch nochmal auf den Fast-Wasserkontakt von Marco zurückkommen da ich 2M hinter ihm war. Auf dem schmalen Trail am See hat er an einer Wurzel nicht aufgepaßt, ist über den Lenker geflogen und mit dem Kopf zuerst in die Büsche Richtung Wasser. Aber Gott sei Dank haben ihn die Büsche knapp 1 M vor dem Wasser aufgefangen 
Laut GPÄSS waren es übrigens 895HM, da es da sehr viel kleinere Anstiege hat die der Ciclo nicht aufnehmen kann.
Hier noch einige schöne Bilder aus der Ville 

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Ploughman (15. Januar 2005)

Hi Jörg,

prima Bilder und interessant, das das GPS mal die Wahrheit übr die Ville verrät  .Hat mich gefreut das es gefallen hat und danke für den prima GPS Record.  Bin mal auf morgen früh gespannt, ob der Reifen immer noch Luft hat...vielleicht ist der "Fluch" dann gebannt  .

@Uwe
We try harder, ein Nächstes mal gibt's bestimmt.

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (16. Januar 2005)

Schöner Bericht Jörg

Aber natürlich nicht vergessen, die Geschichte noch in den Touren-Übersichten zu verlinken.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Januar 2005)

@Spitfire4

Bevor nun Poughman anfängt, die Ville als die eigentlich MTB-Herausforderung in Deutschland zu verkaufen, würde mich interessieren, ob Du bei der Berechnung den GPS-Wert oder den barometrischen Wert genommen hast ?

Ich habe da schon ähnliche Effekte gehabt. Gerade im flachen Gelände wie der Ville habe ich sowohl mit der barometrischen, wie auch mit der GPS-Höhemessung meines GPS-Gerätes schon phantastische Werte im Gegensatz zu einer Ciclomessung erzielt (bis zu 50% mehr).

Selbst bei einer Rundfahrt durch Köln bekommst Du dann 200-300 Höhenmeter zusammen. Interessanterweise entspricht das genau dem Wert, den Du dann auch über die topographischen Karten wie Top50 / Top10 oder MagicMaps ermitteln kannst.

Mein Fazit ist eben, das die Ebene doch wesentlicher bergiger ist, als wir immer vermuten   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Spitfire4
> Bevor nun Poughman anfängt, die Ville als die eigentlich MTB-Herausforderung in Deutschland zu verkaufen, würde mich interessieren, ob Du bei der Berechnung den GPS-Wert oder den barometrischen Wert genommen hast ?



@hardy
zuerst möchte ich sagen das mir die Diskussion ob die Ville nun MTB-tauglich ist oder nicht vollkommen egal ist. Mir hats super gefallen und der Rest ist mir egal    Zu Deiner Frage.
Keine Ahnung    Habe halt die Tour aufgezeichnet und mir das Profil in Mapsource ToPo Nord anzeigen lassen. In NRW-3D von MagicMaps kommt ein Wert von 760HM raus. Wie auch immer, flach ist auf jeden Fall anders   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Januar 2005)

@Spitfire4

Nicht dass das jetzt falsch verstanden wird. Ich gehöre auch zu denjenigen, die die Ville durchaus als MTB-Revier schätzen   

Wenn ich die letzten Monate sehe, kommen dort auch MTB-Fahrgemeinschaften zusammen. Mit *Ploughman* und *Vertexto* sind dort zwei richtige Aktivposten ansässig  

Solltet Ihr ca. 60 Kilomter gefahren sein, passt Dein MagicMaps-Wert zu meinen Erfahrungen. Meine Tour mit Ploughman lag bei 45 Kilometer und wir hatten lt. MagicMaps 470 Höhenmeter (ohne Glättung). Mit Glättung warene es 280 Höhenmeter, was dann ungefähr einer Ciclomessung entsprechen würde.

Wenn nun ein Vergleich der Höhenmeter einer Tour gezogen wird, muss mann einfach aufpassen, wie die Messung erfolgt ist. 80% - 90% der im Forum angegebenen Werte sind Ciclowerte. Dort muss man bezogen aus GPS, MagicMap oder Top50 im hügeligen Gelände 10%-20%, im welligen Geände wie die Ville 30%-40% und im Flachen 50% - 70% addieren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Deleted 18539 (16. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Spitfire4
> Nicht dass das jetzt falsch verstanden wird. Ich gehöre auch zu denjenigen, die die Ville durchaus als MTB-Revier schätzen



Dann ist gut, hatte sich für mich nur etwas anders angehört   
Habe eben mal geschaut. Mein etrex Vista C steht auf barometrische Höhenmessung. Bin ja heute auch wieder an der WBTS gefahren. Dort waren es laut Ciclo ~ 1450HM  laut MagicMaps 1395 HM und laut Mapsource 1412 HM. 
Es waren aber auch nur lange Anstiege und schon stimmen die Werte fast überein. Das meinte ich ja auch. Wenn ich hier bei mir "Vor-der-Haustür" fahre sagt der Ciclo auf 50KM immer so  ~ 180 HM. Aber wenn man die fährt ist man anschließend teilweise echt platt. Es sind alles viele kleine Anstiege. Und laut etrex kommen immer so ca. 500HM raus. Bzgl. Deiner angegeben % Werte  zum dazu addieren kann ich nur zustimmen. Also, bis dann mal. Habe gestern Micha schon gesagt das ich mal mit in die Wupperberge komme   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Ploughman (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo Fans

Ich finde es schön, dass solch eine lebhafte Diskussion um Deutschlands schönste Bike-Reviere entsteht  .

@Jörg
Ich kann dich nur bestätigen. Auch nach vermeintlich flachen Runden kann man so richtig schön brennende Beinchen haben. Ansonsten fühle ich mich - wie bereits erwähnt - wirklich geehrt, dass die Tour gefallen hat.

@Hardy
Ich weiß ja, dass du kein echter Ville-Verachter bist und wer meint es sein zu müssen, kann sich ja z.B.  bei Gerd oder auch mir gerne das Dankeschön dafür abholen  . Ich werde aber demnächst eine Ville-Tour posten, bei der ich nicht nur auf Trails, sondern auch auf Höhenmeter achten werde. Mal sehen was raus- und wer und wie ankommt  . Hoffe, du bist dann dabei  
.

@All
Nachdem jetzt sowohl Jubeltouren stattfanden und -finden und Benefiz-Veranstaltungen anstehen habe ich mich entschlossen, mal eine Brauchtumsveranstaltung anzubieten. Termin soll der 3. Februar sein, dieses Jahr auch als Altweiber-Fastnacht bekannt. Wer wollte nicht schon immer Herrn Ploughman in seiner wahren Identität als Bunny-Häschen durch den Wald begleiten  ? Im Anschluß an die Fahrt soll es auch noch etwas zu trinken und essen geben. Habe halt keine Lust, restlos in Kölle zu versacken...so muß ich beizeiten abdrehen um durch den Wald zu hoppeln äh biken  . Der Treffpunkt ist gut mit der S-Bahn zu erreichen, Bahnhof ist nur ca. 200m entfernt.

Ciao
Bunny Ploughman

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=256


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2005)

@Ploughman

Da ich um 11.00 Uhr Arbeitsende habe und mit dem Brauchtum wenig am Hut habe, stände einer Tour durch die Ville eigentlich nichts im Wege.

Ich melde mich dann mal an und warte ab, was aus der Sache wird.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (18. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Ploughman
> 
> Da ich um 11.00 Uhr Arbeitsende habe und mit dem Brauchtum wenig am Hut habe, stände einer Tour durch die Ville eigentlich nichts im Wege.
> 
> ...


Hi Hardy,

wenn der GFoFAB (God Father of Feierabend-Biking) mitkommt, findet die Tour auf alle Fälle statt  .

By the way. Bin gerade von einem 24-Stunden-Höllen-Trip aus Zürich zurückgekommen; diese Schei$$-Raucher. Ich meide für mindestens vier Wochen jegliche Orte, wo ich Qualm stossen könnte
 . Und Kölsch haben die Dünnkäsebohrer natürlich auch nicht  

Gibt's aber am bei uns   

Ciao
Qualmhassman


----------



## Ploughman (24. Januar 2005)

Hi,

hat jemand heute abend Lust auf 'nen Nightride? Die Schneedecke ist zwar recht dünn, aber vielleicht schneit's heute abend ja noch etwas...

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Ploughman (25. Januar 2005)

Hi Folks,

auf besonderen Wunsch biete ich am Samstag eine "Anfänger- und Ville-Kennen-Lern-Runde" an. Ist natürlich auch für alle anderen geeignet unter der Voraussetzung, dass wir brav im GA1-Bereich bleiben. Heißt nicht, dass es keinen Spass machen muß...  


Anmeldungen bitte hier, bei Fragen etc bitte posten oder PM an mich.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=210

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Ploughman (28. Januar 2005)

Kleiner Hinweis zur Tour morgen:

es könnte herrlich werden  !!! Die Ville liegt unter einer nahezu geschlossenen Schneedecke, die Wege sind gefroren.

Es gibt glaube ich nichts, was ausser einem schönen blauen Meer mit ein paar Wellen so positiv auf die Gemütslage wirkt, wie ein Snowride bei trockener Kälte  und ein paar Sonnenstrahlen . Mußte mich wirklich zwingen, beizeiten abzubrechen um auf die Maloche zu gehen  

Laßt euch von der Dunstglocke über Kölle nicht täuschen!

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## Ploughman (29. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Hinweis zur Tour morgen:
> 
> es könnte herrlich werden  !!! Die Ville liegt unter einer nahezu geschlossenen Schneedecke, die Wege sind gefroren.


...und genauso war es dann. 

Bei ziemlicher Kälte, blauem Himmel und einer halbwegs weissen Ville fanden sich dann ausser meiner einer drei weitere Biker ein. Der erste Novize, der zur Anfängertour erschien, war im übrigen der Herr  Vertexto  von den      . 

Dann erschienen noch  Pakor und Daze. Pakor mußte feststellen, dass es trotz eines sehr hübschen Bikes noch leichte konditionlle Schwachpunkte gibt, aber er ist ja auch noch ganz am Anfang. Na ja, wir sind dann erst mal zwei Stunden durch die Ville gebiked, bis uns Gerd dann beim Birkhof verließ. Wi rradelten dann noch zu zweit u.a. über den Donautsberg und vorbei an der Seenplatte zurück zum Liblarer.  Für Daze waren das dann wohl so 2:30h, ich hatte was über 3h auf der Uhr.

Schöne ruhige Tour mit vielen zugefrorenen und schneebedeckten Seen am Rande.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Januar 2005)

@Ploughman

In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft !!!

Irgendwann und ganz plötzlich werden wir Vertexto zur Strecke bringen   

Da bin ich mir ganz sicher   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ploughman (29. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Ploughman
> 
> In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft !!!
> 
> ...


Der liebe Gerd war heute ganz harmonisch, erholte sich gerade von einer Grippe und wir hatten ja auch einen echten Novizen dabei. Die fünf Nicht-lach-Smilies beziehen sich eher auf unsere gemeinsame Zugehörigkeit auf eine angeblich rein virtuelle Fahrgemeinschaft (Ha, ihr werdet uns noch sehen, und der Express Team Telekom wird eine Bimmelbahn gegen uns sein  ).Nee, nee, der Vertexto ist heute größtenteils als Besenwagen gefahren, wir haben aber auch definitiv kein "Rennen" veranstaltet. Die Schlacht gibt's wohl eher morgen am Steinerberg, und da sind dann einige dabei. Auch das Trennen der Gruppe verlief und war planmäßig.

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Ploughman (31. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ... mal eine Brauchtumsveranstaltung anzubieten. Termin soll der 3. Februar sein, dieses Jahr auch als Altweiber-Fastnacht bekannt. Wer wollte nicht schon immer Herrn Ploughman in seiner wahren Identität als Bunny-Häschen durch den Wald begleiten  ? Im Anschluß an die Fahrt soll es auch noch etwas zu trinken und essen geben. Habe halt keine Lust, restlos in Kölle zu versacken...so muß ich beizeiten abdrehen um durch den Wald zu hoppeln äh biken  . Der Treffpunkt ist gut mit der S-Bahn zu erreichen, Bahnhof ist nur ca. 200m entfernt.
> 
> Ciao
> Bunny Ploughman
> ...


So,

die Jecke Zeit und der Häschenausflug rücken näher. Eine Bitte an die Mitfahrer: schickt mir 'ne kurze PM, was es nach der Runde geben soll. Zur Auswahl wären Kölsch, Glühwein, Sekt, Turbobrause oder Mineralkomplex von Allstar. Muß ja'n bisschen planen...ach ja, Anmeldungen werden noch angenommen   .

Grüsse
Bugs Plough


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Februar 2005)

@Ploughman

Ich werde mich dann mal langsam aufmachen und zum Treffpunkt fahren. Es gibt nun kein zurück mehr   

Bis gleich
Hardy


----------



## MrGoodGuy (3. Februar 2005)

Ich fahre hier (Köln City) gegen 13 Uhr los ...
Bis gleich!
Dieter
PS: Ich bringe ein paar Knackwürstchen und Senf mit


----------



## Ploughman (3. Februar 2005)

und so fand die Runde denn statt   .

Die erste Entäuschung war, dass Herr Ploughman sich aus Witterungsgründen gegen sein Hasenkostüm entschieden hatte. Die erste freudige Überraschung war, dass sich denn auch noch der liebe Gerd Vertexto zu der Runde einfand. Na ja, er ist ja bei allen Runden dabei, bei denen Tempo "langsam" eingetragen ist.
Auf den dritten offiziell gemeldeten Mann sollten wir zunächst vergeblich warten.

Dann ging's kleinlich 8 Minuten nach der geposteteten Zeit los Richtung Bliesheimer Busch - Kieswerk Weilerswist. Gerd wußte tatsächlich neue Trails zu zeigen, die sich zunächst durch netten Single-Trail-Downhill, dann durch unnette Schlammschlacht auszeichneten. Nun, auch diese nahmen  ein Ende und dann hatte Gerd auch noch so richtig Trails in Petto, die uns von Walberberg Richtung Berggeistsee führten. Die Trails dort waren menschenleer und somit optimal. Ach ja, wegen langsam - war nicht  . Weiter wollten wir auf die geheimnisvollen Ploughman Trails rund um die Köttinger Seen, da geschah das Wunder vom Silbersee: nicht Ploughmans, nein Hardys Hinterrad machte platt. Vorstellbar wäre folgende Szene: "Scherbe zum Brombeerdorn: Hm, lecker, die frischen zischen am Besten". Nun, vom Silbersee bis zum Ausgangspunkt Donatus isses nicht allzu weit, mit einmal Pumpen konnte die notwendige Schlauchoperation verschoben worden. Am Donatus angekommen, hielt sich Gerd nicht lang auf, um zu seiner besseren Hälfte zu sausen, von der er sich zuvor wohl mit einem "bin mal kurz vor der Tür" verabschiedet hatte. 

Hardy und ich labten uns dann an Berlinern, Krapfen und einem prickelnden Prosecco.  Just in diesem Moment stieß dann unser ursprünglich dritter Mann - gleichfalls ein Dieter - zu uns, der Donatus- und Einhornparkplatz verwechselt hatte. Nun, wenigstens konnte er dann an unserer Mini-Party teilnehmen (die Joggerinnen wollten ja nicht  ), So blieben wir zwar etwas unter der ursprünglichen Zeit, aber da jeder mal vorne fahren wollte, war's auch so genug...hab schon schlimmeres "Altweiber erlebt  , aus sportlicher Sicht.

Ciao
Ploughman


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

dass war dann genau das richtige für Weiberfastnacht. Vielen Dank an Ploughman für das Tourguiding   





Noch größerer Dank gilt dafür, dass er uns mit Prosseco und Teilchen am Ende der Tour hervorragend versorgt hat   

Aber eine Frage stellt sich nun zum Schluss: wer ist nun der König der Ville   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Bruce Ville (1. März 2005)

Hallo Villebiker,

gibt es jemand aus dem ville bei nacht thread, der auch einer ville bei tach aktion am WE aufgeschlossen wäre ?
Der Clou: meine Frau is nich da...
Bin also sogar für echten Schweinkram zu haben. Bis jetzt ist ja noch gar nichts in der Gegend gepostet, werde auch mal bei den TT´ler fragen.
Gruß, der Bruce


----------

